
Mathematics for Physics (2009) [pdf] - lainon
http://www.goldbart.gatech.edu/PostScript/MS_PG_book/bookmaster.pdf
======
ulucs
On the other side of the spectrum, I would recommend Spivak's Physics for
Mathematicians [1] strongly. I don't think anything else could come close for
a mathematician who wants to learn physics.

[] [https://www.amazon.com/Physics-Mathematicians-Mechanics-
Mich...](https://www.amazon.com/Physics-Mathematicians-Mechanics-Michael-
Spivak/dp/0914098322)

~~~
imranq
As someone with a mathematical background, I was wondering what were some
motivations for wanting to "learn physics"? Not being argumentative, just
genuinely curious on what drives people to self study textbooks on physics
after college/grad school.

~~~
JabavuAdams
* I wanted to major in physics, but went into computer engineering instead.

* Physics always seemed glamorous. I know the reality is different, but studying physics makes me feel like a wizard (EDIT: in training).

* I want to be able to read pop-physics and actually be able to dissect it.

* I want to be able to simulate GR.

* I want to understand QFT

* I want to be able to simulate atoms and molecules from first-principles.

* I want to UNDERSTAND

~~~
smaddox
If you haven't already, I highly recommend Feynman's Lectures on Physics:
[http://feynmanlectures.caltech.edu](http://feynmanlectures.caltech.edu)

While much more advanced than typical introductory texts, it does provide
deeper insights than typical introductory texts, which makes it worth the
investment.

~~~
52-6F-62
I'm a beginner, thinking about returning to school for physics, but I'm
dipping in with this tome I purchased recently. He's a great explainer for
someone at my level.

And I have to brush up on all of the math (and learn calculus...) in order to
fully understand. It's exciting that reading him isn't just a cold hard wall.
It's proving to be a great guide into what to sort of triage my studies.

I strongly second this one! (Though I have to admit that I purchased a not-
cheap edition of the first volume to get started -- though I prefer reading
from paper, and don't yet own an eReader and have a bit of a burgeoning
library anyway. But thanks for the link! it's nice to have the rest on hand).

------
fpoling
This feels like newer version of "Elements Of Applied Mathematics" by YA. B.
Zeldovich, A. D. Myskis [1]. That book title is somewhat misleading as it is
not about Applied Mathematics in modern sense, but is rather about how to
apply math to solve various problems in physics.

And this is exactly what Michael Stone and Paul Goldbart did in their book as
well, albeit their book is more dense/stricter and cover more advanced topics
like differential geometry.

[1] -
[https://archive.org/details/ZeldovichMyskisElementsOfApplied...](https://archive.org/details/ZeldovichMyskisElementsOfAppliedMathematics)

------
Koshkin
So, if, let's say, one knows all the relevant mathematics, how much is left as
the (theoretical) physics proper? I mean, sure, we have all these fundamental
constants and elementary particles to learn about, but is there anything else
that is essentially physics and not math?

~~~
ice109
as physics student you quickly come to figure out that physical intuition is
not the same as mathematical intuition. there are many hacks (for lack of a
better term) in physics that a mathematician would've never been able to come
up with because they're physically intuitive but not mathematically (a famous
example is the Feynman path integral)

~~~
Koshkin
Right, we know that much of mathematics grew from physics, but the question
remains: what is there in the _known_ theoretical physics that is not
(applied) math? (Well, I think I may already know the answer: nothing; but it
does not matter, because science is not about what is known...)

------
BeetleB
I've used this textbook, and frankly, it's good only for people who already
know the material and want a fresh look at it. The chapters on group theory
and complex analysis are good. Most of the rest are not.

------
relyks
Is there anything covered in the text besides Linear Algebra that may be
relevant for Software Engineering and Computer Science?

~~~
fpoling
The chapter on groups is a good introduction. It is tailored for physical
applications but the basic is really nicely presented and can be useful before
reading, say, books on cryptography.

------
tmoot
Hahahaha, funny seeing this here. I took this course at UIUC about 6 years ago
taught by Stone.

------
ice109
this is another in the long line of math methods books that
plague/bewilder/frustrate physics undergrads

standard: [https://www.amazon.com/Mathematical-Methods-Physicists-
Seven...](https://www.amazon.com/Mathematical-Methods-Physicists-Seventh-
Comprehensive/dp/0123846544)

gentler: [https://www.amazon.com/Mathematical-Methods-Physical-
Science...](https://www.amazon.com/Mathematical-Methods-Physical-Sciences-
Mary/dp/0471198269)

another recent addition: [https://www.amazon.com/Mathematical-Tools-Physics-
Dover-Book...](https://www.amazon.com/Mathematical-Tools-Physics-Dover-
Books/dp/048648212X)

"purer" than the rest: [https://www.amazon.com/Mathematical-Physics-Chicago-
Lectures...](https://www.amazon.com/Mathematical-Physics-Chicago-
Lectures/dp/0226288625)

"more fun" than the rest: [https://www.amazon.com/Geometry-Physics-
Introduction-Theodor...](https://www.amazon.com/Geometry-Physics-Introduction-
Theodore-Frankel/dp/1107602602)

this pair is probably the most rigorous and difficult of the bunch (at least
from what i remember):

[https://www.amazon.com/Classical-Mathematical-Physics-
Dynami...](https://www.amazon.com/Classical-Mathematical-Physics-Dynamical-
Theories/dp/0387406158)

[https://www.amazon.com/Quantum-Mathematical-Physics-
Walter-T...](https://www.amazon.com/Quantum-Mathematical-Physics-Walter-
Thirring/dp/3540430784)

and the grand-daddy of them all

[https://www.amazon.com/Methods-Theoretical-Physics-
Internati...](https://www.amazon.com/Methods-Theoretical-Physics-
International-Applied/dp/007043316X)

~~~
c517402
Of course everyone has two grandfathers and this one should not be overlooked:

[https://www.amazon.com/Methods-Mathematical-Physics-
Vol-1/dp...](https://www.amazon.com/Methods-Mathematical-Physics-
Vol-1/dp/047017952X/ref=tmm_hrd_title_0?_encoding=UTF8&qid=&sr=)

And for more recent books I don't think this should be overlooked:

[https://www.amazon.com/Mathematical-Physics-Modern-
Introduct...](https://www.amazon.com/Mathematical-Physics-Modern-Introduction-
Foundations/dp/3319011944/ref=pd_lpo_sbs_14_img_0?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=22SRFK5M163X1A7EHTNP)

------
simooooo
Is there a similar thing for total novices?

~~~
mindcrime
Maybe this? [https://www.amazon.com/Theoretical-Minimum-Start-Doing-
Physi...](https://www.amazon.com/Theoretical-Minimum-Start-Doing-
Physics/dp/0465075681)

and/or

[https://www.amazon.com/Quantum-Mechanics-Theoretical-
Leonard...](https://www.amazon.com/Quantum-Mechanics-Theoretical-Leonard-
Susskind/dp/0465062903/)

